# Ankona Cayenne reviews?



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

I've got a Cayenne Twist n Trout.  I love it.  Look, I've got no horse in this race, just a happy owner, and I'm not affiliated with Ankona at all but I do occasionally hang out with some of the other Ankona owners.  (Great bunch of guys and gals.)  I usually refrain from posting about the skiff to avoid comments from the skiff jocky's. Here's my scoop and why I chose a Cayenne; the skiff definitely has benefited with the new 4 blade Rogue prop.

The boat does everything as advertised on the Ankona website:  runs extremely shallow, has the higher freeboard which I like for the Tampa area for running thru slop, it poles well. It does not pole as well as a CH or SUV, but is more stable than a SUV but less than a CH.    Can't comment on a SC, never been on one.  I get 34 to 36mph WOT, I prefer the TM to poling but thats just me.  I fish the Gandy and Skyway bridges too and who poles there?  

Before I changed props, with the 3 blade the stern would slide in turns when the water was glass - it tended not to slide in choppier conditions.  Yes, there is some stern squat from the pocket tunnel but is not a problem with a buddy on the bow.  I like the higher freeboard when grouper digging the shipping channels, but it does catch the wind more than a CH.   

I don't know, for me this has been a great little skiff and a blast.  I count it as a blessing to get out and fish when I can.  The ideal boat for Tampa is a bayboat, but I'm putting a "bayboat" in my backyard for the kids to swim. ;D  Shoot me a pm if there is anything else you'd like to know.


----------



## jemwdm (Jan 14, 2013)

I also just got a Cayenne. Had it on the water Saturday for the first time. Great boat. I like how it handles and how it fishes. 

I need some prop advice. I have a Honda BF50 which came from another boat and has a Power Tech SDR3-13P prop.  It runs at 5600-5700 rpm, 32 mph, and good hole shot. But the prop is all wrong for the boat. It blows-out on corners and if I trim up even a little it blows-out. Talked to Power Tech and they recommended an SWC3-12P but said that the SWC 4 blade may work well too. I went to a 4 blade on my last boat after lifting the engine and loved the prop, so I am torn on which way to go. I don't want to lose any top end but want the grip of a 4 blade. 

Anyone compared these two Power Tech props?


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Check in with Alissa (tampa_flats_girl). She has had a Cayenne for over a year. I have been out in it once and was pretty impressed. We rode on a day when there was a decent chop and I thought it handled it well. She has a 40 HP on it vs. Megalops' 60 HP so there may be some variances in the ride. I think it would be a cool set up with a 50 tiller.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> I've got a Cayenne Twist n Trout.  I love it.  Look, I've got no horse in this race, just a happy owner, and I'm not affiliated with Ankona at all but I do occasionally hang out with some of the other Ankona owners.  (Great bunch of guys and gals.)  I usually refrain from posting about the skiff to avoid comments from the skiff jocky's. Here's my scoop and why I chose a Cayenne; the skiff definitely has benefited with the new 4 blade Rogue prop.
> 
> The boat does everything as advertised on the Ankona website:  runs extremely shallow, has the higher freeboard which I like for the Tampa area for running thru slop, it poles well. It does not pole as well as a CH or SUV, but is more stable than a SUV but less than a CH.    Can't comment on a SC, never been on one.  I get 34 to 36mph WOT, I prefer the TM to poling but thats just me.  I fish the Gandy and Skyway bridges too and who poles there?
> 
> ...


Very good post sir!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

All tunnel hulls tend to run better with 4 blade props.


----------

